# help!my mouse is obsessed with her wheel



## smittenbykittens (Apr 27, 2008)

I need urgent help. my pet mouse who had been with me for about 2 months is obsessed with her wheel. she lives with another female mice a few weeks older than her. they both live in a large plastic container thats roomy with no lid and lots of hiding places and tunnels.

since i got her she's always running on her wheel, stopping only to eat and sleep, other wise shes always on there.

today when i too both wheels out to wash she went nuts when the wheels werent there, she kept trying to jump out and running around the cage frantically looking for her wheel. she even got her friend ho had been sleeping to help her look around.

i dont know what to do. ive had pet mice for about 4 years, raising three litters and ive never seen anything like it, she's obsessed. i remember reading some where that wheel obsession is a type of mental illness in mice but i cant find the article on how to treat it.

any advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Most of my mice adore their wheel but I have never come across something as bad as this sounds!! I have heard of it though, I think they call them High Runners?? Correct me if I am wrong anyone but I think its like the mouse version of ADHD....I cannot for the life of me remember where I read that but if I find it again I will let you know!


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

MrsNik said:


> Most of my mice adore their wheel but I have never come across something as bad as this sounds!! I have heard of it though, I think they call them High Runners?? Correct me if I am wrong anyone but I think its like the mouse version of ADHD....I cannot for the life of me remember where I read that but if I find it again I will let you know!


Hi

Totally agree new 2 mice but hve been doin my reading lol

But ye mice luv there wheels like pete dockerty luvs smack lol

Hope tht helps


----------



## Rabbit (Apr 26, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much as long as she is eating, drinking and sleeping still. Is there other things in the cage to keep her busy, tubes and things? And maybe keep a toy rotation thing, where you have spare toys and change them over everyday.


----------

